# fork opinions



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

Hello all.

i'm thinking of a fork upgrade. I have been really keen on the Reynolds Ouzo Pro, but am starting to think about the easton EC90 SL fork, or maybe the look hsc4. The Reynolds design must be almost 5 years old by now, so if something better has come along. 
I'm using the bike for some climbing and longer solo rides... (no crit racing or sprinting or any nonsense of that sort!), so i'm looking for a balance between something comfortable and light-weight...

Any opinions / suggestions? Is the 5 year old ouzo design still the best? 

thanks


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

leadag said:


> Hello all.
> 
> i'm thinking of a fork upgrade. I have been really keen on the Reynolds Ouzo Pro, but am starting to think about the easton EC90 SL fork, or maybe the look hsc4. The Reynolds design must be almost 5 years old by now, so if something better has come along.
> I'm using the bike for some climbing and longer solo rides... (no crit racing or sprinting or any nonsense of that sort!), so i'm looking for a balance between something comfortable and light-weight...
> ...


You don't say how much you weigh. If you are light the EC90SSL is ok but if you are over 185LBs you may find it to flexy. IMO Renold Ouzo pro are not the best forks but I have limited riding time with it on a friends bike so I may off the mark.


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

homebrew said:


> You don't say how much you weigh. If you are light the EC90SSL is ok but if you are over 185LBs you may find it to flexy. IMO Renold Ouzo pro are not the best forks but I have limited riding time with it on a friends bike so I may off the mark.


I weigh about 170 pounds.... so are you saying the easton is a better choice?


----------



## Thorn Bait (Feb 3, 2004)

If you want the lightest then think about the Easton and the Look forks - there are others that are lighter, but much more dinero. I doubt you could go wrong with any of the forks you are considring - though I doubt you will notice performance increases. Go with the one that looks best to you.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is a short list of carbon forks I have ridden at 175 lbs:

1. Kestrel EMS pro - the stiffest, but also the heaviest
2. Columbus Muscle- fairly light and very still. Great road feel
3. Reynolds Ouzo pro- similar to the Columbus fork in weight, but not as stiff
4. Look HSC 4SL - The lightest and stiffest fork I have ridden. Very impressed.
5. Look HSC 5 - Haven't ridden it yet, but it will be my next fork.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

The stiffest fork I've ridden was the Wound Up, like this with the round, straight legs and Al crown/CF steerer. Rated at 470gm. so not the lightest, but very snappy handling. 

LINK


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

leadag said:


> Hello all.
> 
> i'm thinking of a fork upgrade. I have been really keen on the Reynolds Ouzo Pro, but am starting to think about the easton EC90 SL fork, or maybe the look hsc4. The Reynolds design must be almost 5 years old by now, so if something better has come along.
> I'm using the bike for some climbing and longer solo rides... (no crit racing or sprinting or any nonsense of that sort!), so i'm looking for a balance between something comfortable and light-weight...
> ...


The Ozuo Pro is the yardstick. It works for a large percentage of riders and is fairly light. There may be other forks with specific characteristics that are better for some people, but you need to be very specific regarding what you are expecting to improve. There is no magic components, that are all things to all people.

Good luck.

Ed

thanks


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

AJS said:


> The stiffest fork I've ridden was the Wound Up, like this with the round, straight legs and Al crown/CF steerer. Rated at 470gm. so not the lightest, but very snappy handling.
> 
> LINK


My woundup fork comes in at 418 grams after I cut it to length. I recomend this fork for big riders as it is one of the strongest carbon forks I know of. It is however not the most aero fork. I may go with a Look at some point.


----------



## Jdub (May 5, 2004)

*OP Lite*

Anyone have any opinions on the Ouzo Pro Lite?

I reallize it's only a savings of 55 grams over the standard OP at a price hit of at least another 100 bones, but I'm curious? I actually like the matte finish better as well.

What to you think the performance weight limit for it is? When does it start to get to flexy ... 180 lbs or so?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I have the Look HSC 5 and it is truly, truly spectacular. It weighed in at 298 grams uncut and after I cut it to the size pictured below, it weighed in at 268 grams. That's for an 1 1/8 inch steerer. It features carbon dropouts and a carbon headset race. Both of which seem to perform perfectly.

Performance is awesome. Steering and lateral stiffness is noticeably stiffer/sharper than the HSC 4SL which I had before (of course I have a stiffer frame now too).

franocis

<img src="https://www.mtbr.com/author/photos/img_0595.jpg">

Another light fork is the Alpha Q Prolite Two 7. It weighs 290 grams for 1" with 200mm steer tube.


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

*regular fork with an integrated headset*

OK - got another question. I noticed non-integrated version of the ouzo pro is slightly lighter and seems to be easier to find than the integrated version. 
My bike has an integrated headset - what's it going to look like if i put a non-integrated fork on it? I've been assured it will work mechanically, but might look a little wierd.


----------



## ottodog (Mar 26, 2004)

*Easton EC-90SLX*

I went with the Easton EC-90SLX, upon the recommendation of Craig Calfee. I had decided between the OP, and Sub-3. Craig stated he really liked the Easton. He really had no vested interest in it, since I was providing the fork myself. He did state it was plenty stiff in his opinion.

Can't give a ride report as of yet. Still in the process of building the bike.

315 grams uncut with King crown race installed. 1 1/8" with 300mm of steerer. Installed should be well under 300 grams.


----------



## darthdiz (Mar 4, 2005)

*Bontrager Forks*

I'm thinking about getting the Bontrager Race X or XXX Lite forks. Don't need the compression lug weight that carbon steerers. Plus, I don't like to fiddle around with carbon steerers period and I'm much more comfortable with an alloy steerer.


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

Ya, I like the features of the bontrager fork - very light but with an alloy steerer tube. My bike has an integrated headset. The bontrager forks are for standard headsets and have a little flange at the top of the fork that might not match the integrated headset well.


----------

